# Best cheap Singlespeed / fixie??



## dirtybackbeat (7 Feb 2013)

Hi all, unfortunately the frame on my singlespeed has two huge crack on the headstock. Fortunately i noticed before I rode home, so avoided dying! (I'll try and post a picture)

I'm now looking for either a cheap frame and fork or complete bike. However, I want something that will last and not shed parts as I ride. I'm looking for suggestions for decent(ish) under £100 (frame and forks) or under £300 for a complete bike. is this possible??

thanks for your help!


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2013)

I'm happy with my Viking SS (iirc I paid £175) and nothing has went wrong in the 2842 miles (8 months) I've had it. Its a weighty beast (you get what you pay for) I changed the flat pedals for spds pretty quickly; recently I also changed (after circa 2555 miles) the tyres as I got a p'ture and the originals were a booger to remove/refit  Its perfect for what I want it for, a cheap bike to leave in town, use on snow days  and get a decent work out in a short time (like over lunch). I saw a 2nd hand langster for £160 today on ebay and I think that might be the best for your money or Planet X (On-One) do some good value SS frames.

Edit: Update as of 10/2/13 (2922miles) I need to buy new front brake pads for the Viking. Its the first time I've ever had front brake pads where out before the rear but I think its down to my riding style on the bike, because the bars are too wide I favour the front when its dry.


----------



## Dan_h (7 Feb 2013)

dirtybackbeat said:


> Hi all, unfortunately the frame on my singlespeed has two huge crack on the headstock. Fortunately i noticed before I rode home, so avoided dying! (I'll try and post a picture)
> 
> I'm now looking for either a cheap frame and fork or complete bike. However, I want something that will last and not shed parts as I ride. I'm looking for suggestions for decent(ish) under £100 (frame and forks) or under £300 for a complete bike. is this possible??
> 
> thanks for your help!


 
I have a used Giant Bowery that I have up for sale for £285 (offers possibly accepted ;-) ) if that is of any interest, pretty much as new condition! Depends where in the country you are tho I guess.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Feb 2013)

dirtybackbeat said:


> Is this possible?


Yup, the world's your oyster if you've got £300 to spend on a fixed IMO.

Dan-h's Giant Bowery is certainly worth a shot if your close and it fits, Specialized Langster's, Fuji Feathers, Charge Plug, Cooper's the list goes on. 

I'd avoid the Teman's, Create, £199 Buy It Now's on fleabay and Argos BSO's TBH, they'll be heavy and what components they have will be bobbins.

Second hand is the way I'd go, that way you should even have a chunk of dosh left over if you shop around.


----------



## simon.r (7 Feb 2013)

A bit over budget, but you won't go far wrong with a Pompino at £100 and forks at £20 IMO.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2013)

dirtybackbeat said:


> Hi all, unfortunately the frame on my singlespeed has two huge crack on the headstock. Fortunately i noticed before I rode home, so avoided dying! (I'll try and post a picture)
> 
> I'm now looking for either a cheap frame and fork or complete bike. However, I want something that will last and not shed parts as I ride. I'm looking for suggestions for decent(ish) under £100 (frame and forks) or under £300 for a complete bike. is this possible??
> 
> thanks for your help!


for your £300 you could buy my single speed and fixie that i am selling


----------



## Old Plodder (8 Feb 2013)

Alternately, check out 'End of Season' sales.
(See if Wiggle or Chain Reaction Cycles have anything to interest you.)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Feb 2013)

simon.r said:


> A bit over budget, but you won't go far wrong with a Pompino at £100 and forks at £20 IMO.


 
I didn't realise those frames were so light, they'd make a lovely replacement for the horrid frame I have on my single speed.


----------



## Pottsy (8 Feb 2013)

Completely agree re the Pompino option. I had one and it was great, very versatile. 

Equally for something a little more slick, the Macinato: 

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/FROOMC/on_one_macinato_singlespeed_frame

Also £100.


----------



## Pottsy (8 Feb 2013)

Also £359 for a new one of the Edinburgh Coop Revolution Track. 

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-track-13?bct=browse/bicycles/road-bikes

No first hand experience but I understand they're good value though perhaps a little heavy.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Feb 2013)

Pottsy said:


> Completely agree re the Pompino option. I had one and it was great, very versatile.
> 
> Equally for something a little more slick, the Macinato:
> 
> ...


 
I prefer the look of that one.


----------



## simon.r (8 Feb 2013)

Macinato's currently £140 (frame only), but given On-One's variable pricing policy it'll probably be £100 next week

Two different beasts IME - the Macinato is more flickable / responsive than the Pompino. Not that the Pompino is particularly ponderous, it's just less lively.

Both excellent frames.


----------



## Pottsy (8 Feb 2013)

simon.r said:


> Macinato's currently £140 (frame only), but given On-One's variable pricing policy it'll probably be £100 next week
> 
> Two different beasts IME - the Macinato is more flickable / responsive than the Pompino. Not that the Pompino is particularly ponderous, it's just less lively.
> 
> Both excellent frames.


 
You're right, it says £140 there, but on the page I passed through first, see below, it says £100?!?!

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/c/q/frames/single_speed_frames


----------



## thegravestoneman (8 Feb 2013)

Don't know anything about it and it comes from those who can't be named but H*lf*rds have the Real Singolo fixie on at £200 in a 58 frame.


----------



## simon.r (8 Feb 2013)

Pottsy said:


> You're right, it says £140 there, but on the page I passed through first, see below, it says £100?!?!
> 
> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/c/q/frames/single_speed_frames


 
I'm a big On-One fan and I've been buying frames* and bits from them for at least 10 years, but in the last year or so I'm getting the impression they're trying to expand a bit too quickly.

One of the reasons I've dealt with them so much is that their customer service was always excellent, but I've had 3 occasions in the last few months where the service hasn't been great. Not bad, but not great. Their website nowadays often has oddities such as you've pointed out. I'll continue to use them, as I think many of their products are excellent value, but I do hope they take the time to step back and assess whether they're providing the sort of products and service that they have become very well regarded for.

*A quick mental run through and I've owned 8 of their frames! (Of which 5 are still with me) - 2 x Pompinos / 1 x ss Inbred / 1 x Ti ss Inbred / 1 x geared Inbred / 1 x Macinato / 1 x Kaffenback / 1 x Pompetamine


----------



## Arsen Gere (8 Feb 2013)

Pottsy said:


> Also £359 for a new one of the Edinburgh Coop Revolution Track.
> 
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-track-13?bct=browse/bicycles/road-bikes
> 
> No first hand experience but I understand they're good value though perhaps a little heavy.


 
I got one of these in the sale for £285, Pottsy you are right it is heavy but it has mudguard clearance and lugs too so fine for work.


----------



## dirtybackbeat (9 Feb 2013)

thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm very interested in the on-one macinato, great value. I'd be happy to go second hand but struggling to find anything. I'm 6'4" so need quite a big frame. and


Dan_h said:


> I have a used Giant Bowery that I have up for sale for £285 (offers possibly accepted ;-) ) if that is of any interest, pretty much as new condition! Depends where in the country you are tho I guess.


 where abouts are you and what size? sounds pretty good!


----------



## dirtybackbeat (9 Feb 2013)

biggs682 said:


> for your £300 you could buy my single speed and fixie that i am selling


what bike is it? what size and where are you in the country? 

any picks of these would be great! cheers


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Feb 2013)

dirtybackbeat said:


> struggling to find anything. I'm 6'4" so need quite a big frame.


That's a bugger, I sold my Fuji Feather a couple of weeks ago, and as I'm 6' 5" and the bike was a 61cm it would have been perfect for you


----------



## jim55 (9 Feb 2013)

Pottsy said:


> Completely agree re the Pompino option. I had one and it was great, very versatile.
> 
> Equally for something a little more slick, the Macinato:
> 
> ...



Tadah


----------



## jim55 (9 Feb 2013)

Btw I have a lovely Columbus tubing batavus frame and forks with a campag headset in it ( 62.5 seat tube ) for 120 ( plus post- I'm in glasgow 












Any good to you ( first pic is it built up as a fixed,just a bit too big for me , I'm 6'0 and stand over height for this is 34 ")


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2013)

dirtybackbeat said:


> what bike is it? what size and where are you in the country?
> 
> any picks of these would be great! cheers


dirtybackbeat will drop you a private message


----------



## dirtybackbeat (9 Feb 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> That's a bugger, I sold my Fuji Feather a couple of weeks ago, and as I'm 6' 5" and the bike was a 61cm it would have been perfect for you


Damn! thats what I was just looking at!! oh well, something will work out!


----------



## Dan_h (9 Feb 2013)

dirtybackbeat said:


> thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm very interested in the on-one macinato, great value. I'd be happy to go second hand but struggling to find anything. I'm 6'4" so need quite a big frame. and where abouts are you and what size? sounds pretty good!


 
Ah, it is a medium frame, I think it may be a bit small for you. I am 5'11 and there is not too much adjustment left. It is the steel 2011 model which has a sloping top tube so it measures as 48.5 cm. The geometry is here... http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-in/bikes/model/bowery.72/7537/46891/#geometry


----------



## dirtybackbeat (13 Feb 2013)

thanks again for all your help guys, been interesting researching new bikes! landed on my feet as my brother works at Evans (the bike shop, not big ladies shop!) and managed to get me a 2013 Fuji Feather in black for £300!! it arrives tomorrow and i cant wait!


----------

